# iPod Radio Remote with headphones review



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

2006 iPod Radio Remote with headphones review

Written by DL from Toronto

On the first impression of the iPod Radio Remote I was happy with the build quality
and the reception. The main snag that I ran into was the packaging. The iPod
headphones that came with the iPod Radio Remote were damaged, The wires are
crimped by the packaging, It's a real shame because I would have enjoyed having a
shorter pair of headphones, Also having an included pair of headphones with the
iPod Radio Remote makes the product more attractive and offsets the price.

I guess I'll have to contact Apple and see about getting a replacement set of headphones.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Apple and they are going to send me a new pair of
headphones with a return envelope for the damaged pair of headphones.
I imagine that I'm not the only one that will have this crimped headphone problem
with their included headphones with the iPod Radio Remote.

I wrote a review on the Apple website and alerted the Apple staff so that they will
hopefully change their packaging design in the future.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

I would rather they not include a set of earbuds in the package and reduce the price by like $15.

2 xmases ago, I bought a 4th gen iPod for my gf, a month later the white wire covering started to split open where the single wire divides into the left and right ones. She wrote a letter of complaint to the Canadian head office. A few weeks later they sent her a new set of earbuds without having her ship back the defective ones.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm expecting mine to come in tomorrow, I'll let you know. How's the quality of the radio itself?


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

People use apple headphones? Eww XX)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I'm expecting mine to come in tomorrow, I'll let you know. How's the quality of the radio itself?


The radio quality isn't bad, There is interference at times but that is to be expected,
I like it a lot, I'll be wearing my Video iPod more often now.

I also use iPod ear jams:
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/earjams/

They make the ear buds more bearable, I hate it when they fall out.
The ear jams keep the Apple ear bud earphones in.

Dave


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Jason H said:


> People use apple headphones? Eww XX)


You'd be surpised at the amount of people I see using the Apple earbuds with other mp3 players other than iPods. I see them all the time on the bus and subway.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Jason H said:


> People use apple headphones? Eww XX)


I've used them for quite awhile and with the Griffin ear jams they aren't that bad,
In fact they use very little power compared to my Edirol digital Headphones.

My Edirol headphones are far more superior but they suck up way too much power.

Heh

Dave


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I find Apple's earbuds to be one of the best available out there that's included with an audio player. I have Sony DJ headphones which I love but don't want to risk breaking a headphone jack again.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Jet_Star said:


> You'd be surpised at the amount of people I see using the Apple earbuds with other mp3 players other than iPods. I see them all the time on the bus and subway.


I know! It's like a fashion statement now.  Even other manufactures are turning out white headphones to look like Apple's. silly :baby:


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

dona83 said:


> I find Apple's earbuds to be one of the best available out there that's included with an audio player. I have Sony DJ headphones which I love but don't want to risk breaking a headphone jack again.


Anything panasonic will beat apples offerings anyday!

Panasonic cheapo cans rock!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ah Panasonic, one of the best disposable headphones out there.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just got the replacement headphones from Apple and now I am shipping the
defective ones back to them asap. (The courier is coming to pick them up)

I tried out the replacement headphones and they are a lot better.

Heh...I just checked the length of the replacement headphones,
They are the same length as my iPod regular headphones.
The boobs sent me the wrong type, They are supposed to be the shorter line version.

Oh well...Now I have 2 pairs with a long line.

Dave


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

dolawren said:


> I just got the replacement headphones from Apple and now I am shipping the
> defective ones back to them asap. (The courier is coming to pick them up)
> 
> I tried out the replacement headphones and they are a lot better.
> ...


They are spending $10 to get a courier to pickup a $0.25 pair of headphones?

What is this world coming to?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Jason H said:


> They are spending $10 to get a courier to pickup a $0.25 pair of headphones?
> 
> What is this world coming to?


Silly isn't it,
They said they'd charge me for the full cost of the headphones if I didn't return the defective ones.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Jason H said:


> Anything panasonic will beat apples offerings anyday!
> 
> Panasonic cheapo cans rock!


Yes they can...But they'd rock better with a boostaroo

http://www.boostaroo.com/


Boostaroo Review at Gizmodo:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/portable-media/boostaroo-revolution-handson-176373.php

Heh

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

But...Then you could always just build your own Chu Moy Amp:

http://www.evilfire.com/george/

Dave


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just got my remote. and I must say I mostly like it so far. My headphones weren't crimped. My only dislike about this package is that the earbuds cord (0.8m) could've been shorter, or the remote cord (1m), each of them are 1m in length as opposed to the 1.2m length standard earbuds so you have an extra 0.6m of cord to fumble with (but who knows it might be a blessing for you). Otherwise it's convenient so I can keep my iPod's click wheel on hold and still be able to do simple things like skip tracks or turn up the volume. FM Reception is nothing out of the ordinary, I can pick up most local stations like Z95.3 and Praise 106.9 just fine, a 91.3 The Zone in Victoria station a good 100km away comes clear, but just like my home stereo system 94.5 which has the transmitter downtown is static'y here since I'm way out of sight of that. Overall pretty good.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just saw that my review got published on the Apple web site

Heh...

I'm famous

Dave


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Griffin Technology iFM is a great inline FM radio too, with a port so you can use whichever headphones, or destination, you prefer.

I would just prefer if AM was also an option.

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/ifmdock/


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> I think Apple has a deal with the manufacturer in terms of reliability of the product. If so many headphones fail; usually the manufacturer has to pay a penalty to Apple. Therefore, I would understand why they would want to have the headphones back. As an example, for the battery recall all the cost are assumed by the battery manufacturer.
> 
> RtC


why not use the mail?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Just got my remote. and I must say I mostly like it so far. My headphones weren't crimped. My only dislike about this package is that the earbuds cord (0.8m) could've been shorter, or the remote cord (1m), each of them are 1m in length as opposed to the 1.2m length standard earbuds so you have an extra 0.6m of cord to fumble with (but who knows it might be a blessing for you). Otherwise it's convenient so I can keep my iPod's click wheel on hold and still be able to do simple things like skip tracks or turn up the volume. FM Reception is nothing out of the ordinary, I can pick up most local stations like Z95.3 and Praise 106.9 just fine, a 91.3 The Zone in Victoria station a good 100km away comes clear, but just like my home stereo system 94.5 which has the transmitter downtown is static'y here since I'm way out of sight of that. Overall pretty good.


I've got a Malware case with belt clip and I always keep the hold button turned on, but there are plenty of times I'd love to adjust the volume, or switch tracks without having to unclip the iPod from my belt. 

I've also picked up a new Columbia winter jacket with an MP3 pocket inside. Again I'd like to be able to have some control, without pulling the unit out.

Are there any other products that do this?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> I've got a Malware case with belt clip and I always keep the hold button turned on, but there are plenty of times I'd love to adjust the volume, or switch tracks without having to unclip the iPod from my belt.
> 
> I've also picked up a new Columbia winter jacket with an MP3 pocket inside. Again I'd like to be able to have some control, without pulling the unit out.
> 
> Are there any other products that do this?


The iPod Radio Remote works quite well as just a remote,
It's automatically recognized by the Video iPod, Works great for me.

Dave


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

dolawren said:


> The iPod Radio Remote works quite well as just a remote,
> It's automatically recognized by the Video iPod, Works great for me.
> 
> Dave


I was aware of that, but I have little use for an FM receiver. I was just wondering if I had any other options to get remote capabilities.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> I was aware of that, but I have little use for an FM receiver. I was just wondering if I had any other options to get remote capabilities.


There are others...iJet for example:
http://www.thinkdifferentstore.com/.../2051?osCsid=8e64d60173b69c02ad94238a0ad937bb

There's more also, But they are iPod specific.
(iPod specific meaning they are made for certain but not all iPods)

The main reason I like the Apple iPod Radio Remote control is that it doesn't need batteries.

Dave


----------

